# Pork Stomach



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

So, I found some pork stomach packages at Wal-Mart today and picked up one to try with Chance. It's not ground up or anything so I'm going to have to cut it up. How is the best way to do this? How much should I feed each week/day? (Chance is 50lb) How often should it be fed?

Also, I know that tripe sold for humans is typically bleached but I'm not sure what the difference is, this is the first time I've ever seen this in person. Can you tell a difference in it? Because this stuff looks just like what I've seen in pictures being sold for dogs but it's sold in Wal-Mart in the meat department for humans so I'm not sure if it's ok.







(It's a pinkish color on one side and a brown color on the other)


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

the good tripe, the green tripe is literally green and has a very interesting odor....cow poop; as my vet says, it's one block from poop; anyway, it's green, has a very distinct odor and my dogs LOVE it; it has all the good stuff that the bleached variety is void of


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Do you means Tripas? Tripas are intestines. They would be muscle meat, probably best cut with kitchen scissors or shears.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm really not sure, it's packaged as "Pork Stomachs".

Here is a picture of it:










It's a bit darker IRL. (Taken with my cell so the quality isn't that great)


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Interesting! With it being that color would it be bleached then? What I saw on Dirty Jobs looked green and nasty looking LOL
The tripe I got in a can is also green.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not sure, I looked it up on Google and it looks like bleached stuff is yellowish white? I'm guessing that it's lighter than most because it's from a pig whereas most tripe sold comes from cows? (At least all the places I've seen it, the "green tripe" is from a cow)

I cut open the package and there isn't a nasty smell to it. It's two whole stomachs that have been sliced open and cleaned out.

Even if it's not got all the icky "goodies", is it still ok to feed it? It really doesn't look like the bleached tripe on Google images but it IS cleaned. And if I can feed it, it'd be a MM?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe it's cleaned but not bleached?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Isn't tripe in the intestines? If these are stomachs, not intestines, then there wouldn't be any tripe in it as that is just digested grass/corn/grain.

So this would be muscle meat then, right?


----------

